# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا عالم الكمبيوتر آبل تكشف النقاب رسميًا عن حاسوبها المحمول الأحدث MacBook Pro 13 2020

## mohamed73

أعلنت شركة آبل للتو عن أحدث عضو في تشكيلة الحواسيب المحمولة MacBook  Pro Series، وهذا العضو الأحدث هو MacBook Pro 13 2020 الذي يأتي مع  تغييرات طفيفة على مستوى المواصفات التقنية وتغيير مفاجئ في لوحة المفاتيح.
 التغيير الأبرز يكمن في لوحة المفاتيح، فقد قامت شركة آبل في الحاسوب  المحمول الجديد بالتخلص من الأزرار التي تستند على آلية الفراشة المثيرة  للجدل وقررت إستبدالها بالأزرار التي تستند على آلية المقص تمامًا مثل بقية  حواسيب MacBook التي أعلنت عنها الشركة في الأونة الأخيرة. وعلاوة على  ذلك، فقد أصبح زر Esc فعليًا أيضًا الآن.
 النسخة الأساسية من هذا الحاسوب المحمول الجديد تأتي مع 256GB من  الذاكرة الداخلية بدلاً من 128GB، ولكن هذا لا يؤثر على السعر المبدئي  للحاسوب، فهو لا يزال يُكلف إبتداءً من 1299 دولار أمريكي فقط، ولكنك تحصل  على الجيل الثامن من معالجات Intel القديمة.       
  إذا كنت تريد الحصول على الجيل العاشر من معالجات Intel الجديدة، فسوف  يتعين عليك دفع 500 دولار أمريكي إضافية للحصول على النسخة الأساسية التي  تضم المعالج Intel Core i5، و512GB من الذاكرة الداخلية SSD، فضلا عن 16GB  من الذاكرة العشوائية. نعم، الطرازات المزودة بالجيل العاشر من معالجات  Intel تأتي مع 16GB من الذاكرة العشوائية LPDDR4X كمعيار. يمكنك زيادة  الذاكرة التخزينية أيضًا إلى 4 تيرابايت. 
 لم يتم إجراء أي تغييرات على التصميم، وسيتم عرض MacBook Pro 13 2020  الجديد للبيع بدءًا من اليوم، وسيتم البدء بشحن الطلبات في وقت لاحق من هذا  الأسبوع للعملاء الأوائل. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

